# Information about Bologna, Ferrara and Padova



## Ingevandervaart

In sept 2007 my family and I will move to Italy. Than we will live in Bologna, Ferrara or Padova. Does somebody have some information about good Italian schools (elementare) in those city´s. At this moment our childeren have montessori education. 

Thanks,
Inge van der Vaart
The Netherlands


----------



## attagirl

I too am interested in knowing about the schooling system and what school are the best. Having a great education going in will really help when you are moving abroad. Also knowing about the schools your children will be attending is very important in the decision making process.


----------



## Stan Yugai

Hello, I am going to be in the same situation. This September together with my family I will be moving to San Donato, Milan. It is going to be a new experience for us too. I have been informed there are many expats in Milan who might possess some useful information and share some tips. I will try to get them involved in this forum. 

Regards, 
Stan


----------



## Goldberg

Wow so many questions and so few answers. Who has these?


----------

